# Double Card Cut On A Swing



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Haven't shot in almost a month . Time to get back in the saddle . So I thought of doing something interesting to combine precision and timing that has not been done before . Two cards cut in series while swinging back and forth . I was using the new Scorpion and GZK bands with a Rayshot pouch .


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Haven't shot in almost a month . Time to get back in the saddle . So I thought of doing something interesting to combine precision and timing that has not been done before . Two cards cut in series while swinging back and forth . I was using the new Scorpion and GZK bands with a Rayshot pouch .


Just when I thought I was the first one to cut two cards in a row U had to one up me with the swinging portion lol good shooting as always now I gotta step my game up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic shot as usual my friend!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You know you're a good shot when you loose track of ripped cards laying around.

Nicely done as always. Incredible shooting.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I was there the day he did it

On the second shot he hit it

As the gods at last permit it

And it swung in midair, split it

There were two!

In a vertical orientation

With a pendulum deviation

On an arc to culmination

Of a Master's contemplation

There were two! 

Reedonkulous, truly.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations T excellent shooting !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great funny shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What do you say to something like that? GREAT SHOT TF!!!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic as always


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Great shooting treefork


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Unreal Marty! Awesome shot! BTW, what do you think of those GZK bands? Latex,gum, combo?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

The master is back! Challenge bill to that shot!! Hint hint.im just stirring the pot lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't shot in almost a month . Time to get back in the saddle . So I thought of doing something interesting to combine precision and timing that has not been done before . Two cards cut in series while swinging back and forth . I was using the new Scorpion and GZK bands with a Rayshot pouch .
> ...


It's been done years ago . Just not while swinging . You may want to try 3, 4 and 5 cards . To do this many on a swing would be hard because the movement of the stack is more of a factor . They're moving as the cutting is taking place . I have another card cut shot I will post soon . Something never done before and very difficult .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> I was there the day he did it
> 
> On the second shot he hit it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the poem CornDawg . You are good with words .


----------

